# "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!



## ThomasRegensburg (1 Oktober 2009)

Ich bekam folgende Spam-Mail:

Sie weckt den Eindruck, versehentlich an mich geschickt zu sein! Das ist der Trick!
( Ich habe vorsichtshalber die Daten rausge-xt , man weis ja nie was dahinter steckt!)



> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Mon, 28 Sep 2009 15:23:56 +0100
> Von: "Anwalt" <[email protected]>
> An: "Administrator" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*

Nichts neues im Osten! Lies mal hier im Nachbarforum: Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Online-Casino-Spam-Sammelthread



			
				Mittwoch bei AS schrieb:
			
		

> Schlägt hier nahezu halbstündlich in ähnlicher Form mit wechselnden Namen und Beträgen auf; abgekippt ausschließlich über Botnetz, mehrheitlich in Osteuropa.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*

Das ist die karibisch-russische Casino-Spam-Mafia. Die deutsche Übersetzung besorgt eventuell derselbe böhmische Klosterbruder, der auch für die vielen deutschsprachigen Viagra-Spams zuständig ist.

Zu Online-Casinos:
Internet-Casinos - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*

Kannste mir mal den Sinn gerade von diesem Spam erklären? Da soll man sich doch eine .EXE runterladen, hat die schon mal jmd. analysiert? Geht es da um die Erweiterung des Botnetzes oder was macht die?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*

Diese exe-Dateien enthalten den Installer für das Online-Pokerspiel. Die Zockerspiele laufen nicht browserbasiert, sondern haben ein eigenes Programm-Interface. In aller Regel soll jedoch auch eine Spyware-Komponente mit drin sein, in einigen Fällen wird auch von Trojanern berichtet. Das wundert einen ja auch nicht weiter, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Spams von der russischen RBN-Mafia kommen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> RBN-Mafia


Für den interessierten Leser: Cyberfahnder - Schurkenprovider und organisierte Cybercrime


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*

Interessante Seite.

Das RBN hat auch wichtige Verbindungen zu russischen Spammerbanden, die für die Vermarktung gefälschter Medikamente (Viagra u.a.) verantwortlich sind. Dabei handelt es sich um das Netzwerk "Glavmed" sowie um das Spam-Affiliate-System "SpamIt".

Glavmed steckt auch hinter diesem ominösen Vermarktungsmodell "Canadian Pharmacy" bzw. "European Pharmacy".
Canadian Pharmacy - Spamwiki
Glavmed - Spamwiki
From Russia with malice: criminals trawl the world - Business - Business


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Spammerbanden, die für die Vermarktung gefälschter Medikamente (Viagra u.a.) verantwortlich sind.


Huiiie, das ist eh dzt. ein Thema, zumal einige Anbieter über deutsche Zahlungssysteme (wie z.B. dem der Aspirate) die Kohle einsacken wollten/eingesackt haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Online-Poker" - Angeblich geheime Zugangsdaten verschickt!*

Unter den Affiliates des SpamIt-Netzwerks dürfte sich wohl auch ein böhmischer Klosterbruder befinden, der zur Zeit das Quasi-Monopol auf den deutschsprachigen Viagra-Spam hat. 
Das RBN dürfte auch für einen guten Teil der Phishing-Attacken verantwortlich sein, sowie für die meisten im Umlauf befindlichen Trojaner (Storm-Botnet). Es gibt viele Anzeichen für eine gelenkte Kooperation der russischen Spammerbanden. Darüber, und über die stillschweigende Duldung seitens staatlicher russischer Stellen, wird offenbar in diplomatischen Kreisen nie gesprochen.


----------

